# Such a FUN hair cut!!



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Great job!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Much cuter than Donald Trump!!!!!LOL!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love it!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

That is the best looking combover I have ever seen.


----------



## MrsEusty (Feb 27, 2014)

he looks so cool !!!


----------

